# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  إذا وضأت المرأة طفلها أو طفلتها ومست الفرج .هل ينقض الوضوء؟

## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


إذا وضأت المرأة طفلها أو طفلتها ومست الفرج .هل ينقض الوضوء. وهل في المسألة خلاف؟

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

هل من مجيب ..جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

الحمد لله وبعد:
فقد سأل هذا السؤال أحد الإخوة الشيخ أبا عبد المعز محمد علي فركوس -حفظه الله- فقال: لا وضوء عليها.
أقول: وفي المسألة خلاف، فالراجح أنَّ ما ينقض الوضوء ما كان مسًّا بشهوة، لا مطلق اللمس.

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

الراجح عدم الوضوء 
جمعا بين الحديثين كما قال اكثر اهل العلم
(هوبضعة منك) و(من مس ذكره فيتوضا) فقالوا اذا مسه بشهوةوجب الوضوء وان لم يمسه بشهوة فلا يتوضا 
قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله(من مس ذكره ولم يتوضا فصلاته صحيحة)

----------


## محمود الجيزي

في هذه المسألة خلاف توضحه الفتاوى التالية:
أولا القائلين بعدم نقض الوضوء:
* الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
= مجموع فتاوى ورسائل العثيمين (11/ 203)
وسُئل: عن المرأة إذا وضأت طفلها وهي طاهرة هل يجب عليها أن تتوضأ؟
فأجاب فضيلته قائلا: إذا وضأت المرأة طفلها أو طفلتها ومست الفرج فإنه لا يجب عليها الوضوء وإنما تغسل يديها فقط، لأن مس الفرج لغير شهوة لا يجب الوضوء، ومعلوم أن المرأة التي تغسل أولادها لا يخطر ببالها الشهوة فهي إذا وضأت الطفل أو الطفلة فإنما تغسل يديها فقط من النجاسة التي أصابتها ولا يجب عليها أن تتوضأ.
***= فتاوى نور على الدرب للعثيمين (7/ 2، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
هل تنظيف الأطفال وما ينتج عن ذلك من لمس أعضائهم الخاصة ينقض الوضوء وهل لمس المرء لذكره بدون شهوة ينقض الوضوء؟
فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: تغسيل الأطفال لا ينقض الوضوء ولو مست المرأة ذكر طفلها أو فرج ابنتها القبل أو الدبر وكذلك لو مس الإنسان ذكره بغير شهوة فإنه لا ينتقض وضوؤه لأن (النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال في حديث طلق بن علي رضي الله عنه حين سأله عن الرجل يمس ذكره في الصلاة قال أعليه الوضوء؟ قال لا ثم قال إنما هو بضعة منك) أي عضو من أعضائك وهذا التعليل تعليل لا يمكن زواله لأنه علل بأنه عضو من الأعضاء وتعليله إياه بأنه عضو من الأعضاء يدل على أنه إذا مسه لشهوة فعليه الوضوء لأن مسه لشهوة مس خاص بالعضو أي بالذكر فالإنسان لا يمكن أن يمس ساقه لشهوة ولا فخذه لشهوة ولا أذنه لشهوة إنما تكون الشهوة في نفس الذكر والخلاصة أن القول الراجح من أقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة أنه إن مسه لشهوة وجب عليه الوضوء وإن كان بغير شهوة لم يجب عليه سواء تعمد أم لم يتعمد.
**** حسام الدين بن موسى عفانة
فتاوى يسألونك (2/ 243)
لمس عورة الطفل لا ينقض الوضوء
تقول السائلة: إنها غسلت ابنها الصغير وهي متوضأة فهل ينتقض وضوؤها إذا لمست عورة صغيرها؟
الجواب: إذا غسلت المرأة ابنها الصغير أو ابنتها وكانت على وضوء ولمست عورة ابنها أو ابنتها فلا ينتقض وضوؤها وعليها غسل يديها فقط.
قال الإمام الأوزاعي: [لا وضوء من مس ذكر الصغير لأنه يجوز مسه والنظر إليه].
كما وأن المرأة عندما تغسل طفلها الصغير أو طفلتها تكون أبعد ما تكون عن مس عورتهما بشهوة فلا شيء عليها ووضؤوها على حاله لا ينتقض بذلك.
* فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية (11/ 1445، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله علمت من فتوى سابقة أن تنظيف فرج الطفل أثناء تغيير الحفاظة ينقض الوضوء وقد فعلت هذا عددا لا يمكن تحديده من المرات كيف أكفر عن هذا الذنب وجزاكم الله خيرا]ـ
[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أما بعد:
فإن تنظيف المرأة لطفلها من النجاسة لا ينقض وضوءها، وكذلك مسها لذكره لا ينقض الوضوء على الراجح - إن شاء الله تعالى - من أقوال أهل العلم، لأن مس الذكر الذي ينقض الوضوء إنما هو مس الشخص ذكر نفسه، كما تدل على ذلك ظواهر النصوص.
ولأن العلة التي علل العلماء بها نقض الوضوء بمس الذكر منتفية أصلا في حق مس المرأة ذكر طفلها.
ولأن إلزامها بنقض وضوئها بمس ذكر طفلها فيه حرج كبير، ومشقة زائدة والله تعالى يقول: (وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ) [الحج:78] .
وعلى هذا فليس عليك قضاء شيء من صلواتك لهذا السبب الذي ذكرته في السؤال.
والله أعلم.
**** أ. د. سليمان بن فهد العيسى
أستاذ الدراسات العليا بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية
فتاوى واستشارات الإسلام اليوم (5/ 83، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)
كتاب الطهارة/الوضوء
التاريخ 20/9/1422
السؤال
هل مس عورة الطفل ينقض الوضوء؟
الجواب
من العلماء من قال بأنه يجب الوضوء من مس عورته، ومنهم من قال: لا وضوء من ذلك.
وقد قال به الزهري، والأوزاعي، وهو رواية عن أحمد. وقد روي أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم- قَبَّلَ زُبَيْبَة الحسن، وفي رواية أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مس زبيبة الحسن ولم يتوضأ. ذكر ذلك ابن قدامة في المغني (1/180) وإنني أختار هذا القول أعني عدم نقض الوضوء من مس عورة الطفل.
******
ثانيًا القائلين بانتقاض الوضوء:
* فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة - 2 (4/ 116)
= هل تنظيف المرأة طفلها الصغير وهي متوضئة فتلمس الدبر والقبل ينقض الوضوء، مع أنه يحدث كثيرا؟
ج: مس المتوضئة لفرج الطفل قبلا كان أو دبرا من غير حائل ينقض الوضوء؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالوضوء من مس الفرج.
وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... عضو ... عضو ... عضو ... الرئيس
بكر أبو زيد ... صالح الفوزان ... عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

* الشيخ ابن باز
= فتاوى نور على الدرب لابن باز بعناية الشويعر (5/ 209)
س: هل تنظيف الطفل والتغيير له ينقض الوضوء؟، إذا أجريت ذلك وكنت على وضوء (1)
ج: نعم، إذا نظفت المرأة طفلها، ومست فرجه انتقض الوضوء، كما لو مست فرجها، ولو كان الطفل دون البلوغ؛ لأن النص عام.

= فتاوى نور على الدرب لابن باز بعناية الشويعر (5/ 210)
س: هذه السائلة من الرياض، تقول: إذا قمت بتنظيف طفلي فهل يلزمني تجديد وضوئي بعد ذلك، أم أن طهارتي باقية؟ (1)
ج: إذا كان التنظيف فيه مس العورة ينتقض الوضوء فيه، فإذا مست المرأة عورة طفلها انتقضت الطهارة، كما لو مست عورتها هي فعليها تجديد الوضوء.

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

> * أ. د. سليمان بن فهد العيسى
> وقد روي أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم- قَبَّلَ زُبَيْبَة الحسن، وفي رواية أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مس زبيبة الحسن ولم يتوضأ.


الحديث لا يصح..
وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم...

----------


## محمد احمد على المدني

اختلف اهل العلم المناط في هذه المسألة فمن جعله ما كان للشهوة فلا ينقض الوضوء سواه ، ومن أطلق فهو ناقض 
ومن قال بغيره فالحكم يدور مع العلة 
وقد جعل بعض اهل العلم محل الجمع بين الحديثين بسنية الوضوء  وإليه تميل النفس والله أعلم .

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## النجاري العراقي

أليس في نقض وضوئها حرج عليها . ماذا لو كان لها اكثر من طفل . ماذا لو كانت حاضنة للأطفال . عند الشافعية اعادة الوضوء قطعا . لكن هل قالوا برفع الحرج للضرورة . خصوصا اذا قل الماء . او كان باردا تتأذى منه

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*إذا مست الأم عورة طفلها ، فهل ينتقض وضوؤها ؟السؤال:
هل لمس عورة الطفل البالغ ست سنوات تبطل الوضوء ؟
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله
اختلف العلماء رحمهم الله : هل الوضوء ينتقض بمس عورة الصغير ؟ 
فذهب بعض أهل العلم : إلى أن الوضوء ينتقض بمس عورة الصغير ، كما ينتقض بمس عورة الكبير . 
قال ابن قدامه رحمه الله : 
فعلى رواية النقض – أي : نقض الوضوء بمس الفرج - : لا فرق بين ذكره وذكر غيره ، ولا فرق بين ذكر الصغير والكبير . انتهى بتصرف من " المغني " (1/118) .

وقد سئلت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء : هل لمس عورة صغيري أثناء تغيير ملابسه ينتقض وضوئي ؟

فأجابت : " لمس العورة بدون حائل ينقض الوضوء سواء كان الملموس صغيرا أو كبيرا ؛ لما ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من مس فرجه فليتوضأ ) ، وفرج الممسوس مثل فرج الماس " انتهى من " فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " (5/ 265) . 

والقول الثاني : أن الوضوء لا ينتقض بمس عورة الصغير .
قال ابن قدامه رحمه الله : " وعن الزهري والأوزاعي : لا وضوء على من مس ذكر الصغير ; لأنه يجوز مسه والنظر إليه " انتهى من " المغني " (1/118) .

وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : هل غسل فرج الطفل ينقض الوضوء ؟

فأجاب رحمه الله : " لا ، يعني : مس عورة الطفل لا ينقض الوضوء ، بل مس عورة الإنسان البالغ لا ينقض الوضوء ، إلا إذا كان لشهوة ، وبهذا نجمع بين حديث طلق بن علي و بسرة بنت صفوان : فإن حديث طلق بن علي : ( أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل : عن الرجل يمس ذكره في الصلاة أعليه وضوء ؟ قال : لا ، إنما هو بضعة منك ) ، وحديث بسرة : ( من مس ذكره فليتوضأ ) .
نقول : إذا كان لشهوة وجب الوضوء ، وإذا كان لغير شهوة لم يجب ، ويوحي إلى هذا التفصيل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إنما هو بضعه منك ) فإذا مسسته كما تمس مثلاً بقية الأعضاء ، ومعلوم أن الإنسان لا يمس غير الذكر لا يمسها للشهوة أبداً ، أليس كذلك ؟ طيب نقول : إذا مسسته كما تمس سائر الأعضاء بدون شهوة فإنه لا وضوء عليك ، وإن مسسته بشهوة ، فعليك الوضوء ؛ لأنه ربما يخرج شيءٌ منك مع الشهوة من حيث لا تشعر .
والخلاصة : أن مس ذكر الكبير والصغير لا ينقض الوضوء إلا إذا كان لشهوة ، والذي يغسل فرج الصبي قطعاً ليس عنده شهوة " انتهى من " لقاء الباب المفتوح " .

والأقرب والله أعلم ، القول الثاني : وهو أن وضوء الأم لا ينتقض إذا هي مست عورة طفلها ؛ لأن هذا مما تعم به البلوى ، ومع هذا لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره لنساء الصحابة بإعادة الوضوء كلما احتجن إلى مس عورة أولادهن ، مع أن العادة جارية أن المرأة كثيراً ما تمس عورة طفلها . 
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (126288) .

والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/191686

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*تنظيف حفاظات الطفل لا ينقض الوضوءهل يبطل الوضوء إذا قمت بتنظيف بول الطفل وحفاظاته ؟.
*
*الحمد لله
لا يبطل الوضوء بتنظيف بول الطفل وحفاظته ، وذلك لأن مس النجاسة لا ينقض الوضوء ، لكن يجب غسل النجاسة عند إرادة الصلاة .
جاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء" :
" لا ينتقض الوضوء بغسل النجاسة على بدن المتوضئ أو غيره " انتهى .
"مجلة البحوث الإسلامية" (22/62) .
وفي "فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز" (10/139) :
" ملامسة الأدوات الصحية وبلاط الحمام حافية كل ذلك لا ينقض الوضوء ، لكن إذا كان في البلاط نجاسة ووطئتها المرأة أو الرجل فهذا لا ينقض الوضوء ، لكن على كل منهما أن يغسل رجله إذا وطئها وهي رطبة ، أو في رجله رطوبة .
وملامسة ملابس الطفل المبتلة بالبول لا تنقض الوضوء ، ولكن على من لمسها وهي رطبة أن يغسل يده ، وهكذا لو كانت يابسة ويده رطبة فإنه يغسل يده " انتهى .
وقال الشيخ ابن باز أيضاً (10/141) :
" أما مس الدم أو البول أو غيرهما من النجاسات فلا ينقض الوضوء ، ولكن يغسل ما أصابه" انتهى .
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عن المرأة إذا وضأت طفلها وهي طاهرة هل يجب عليها أن تتوضأ ؟
فأجاب :
" إذا وضأت المرأة طفلها أو طفلتها ومست الفرج فإنه لا يجب عليها الوضوء ، وإنما تغسل يديها فقط، لأن مس الفرج لغير شهوة لا يجب الوضوء، ومعلوم أن المرأة التي تغسل أولادها لا يخطر ببالها الشهوة ، فهي إذا وضأت الطفل أو الطفلة فإنما تغسل يديها فقط من النجاسة التي أصابتها ولا يجب عليها أن تتوضأ " انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين" (11/203) .
والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/82517

*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*الوضوء من مسِّ فرج الصغير*

----------


## محمد جهاد الأخرس

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أما بعد: 

فإن تنظيف المرأة لطفلها من النجاسة لا ينقض وضوءها، وكذلك مسها لذكره لا ينقض الوضوء على الراجح - إن شاء الله تعالى - من أقوال أهل العلم، لأن مس الذكر الذي ينقض الوضوء إنما هو مس الشخص ذكر نفسه، كما تدل على ذلك ظواهر النصوص.
ولأن العلة التي علل العلماء بها نقض الوضوء بمس الذكر منتفية أصلا في حق مس المرأة ذكر طفلها.
ولأن إلزامها بنقض وضوئها بمس ذكر طفلها فيه حرج كبير، ومشقة زائدة والله تعالى يقول :( وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ) [الحج:78].
وعلى هذا فليس عليك قضاء شيء من صلواتك لهذا السبب الذي ذكرته في السؤال.
والله أعلم. [ مركز الفتوى ]

----------

